# Warbird Rides - Joyflights!



## Rocketeer (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry chaps, but this is a bit of a fun thread for you to share warbird fun flying experiences. In the UK we have few opportunities to fly in decent warbirds, in the US Geedee and I have flown in at least one warbird every time we go! So post away.....


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 10, 2009)

That looks like a lot of fun! 

Wish I could do that.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh man thats awesome!

So far I've been up in the old Tiger Moth. Hope to get up in a 'stang one day.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 10, 2009)

In North America the rides aren't cheap either I work my ass off to get up


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 10, 2009)

Unfortunately I doubt we have many warbirds still flying around here...Romanians have a bad habit of forgetting their history, which is rather sad. But still I promise to go and see the aviation museum and preferably to take a few shots of what is still running, if there is anything still running....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2009)

Ooh! Can I play too? Mind you, I am usually working up there doing the photography gig. I have some good stuff coming up this year, with a few surprises if things work out. Here are some from the last couple of years.

Here is the view from the cockpit of the Antonov AN-2 Colt:





And yes, I got to fly it for a few minutes:





The back seat of the SNJ (Navalized T-6 Texan)










B-25 Mitchell:










T-34 Mentor:










T-28 Trojan









And lastly, the PT-13 Stearman


----------



## timshatz (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice shots Evan. 

Flew a colt some years ago. At least I think it was a Colt. May've been a Breuget (sp?). Anyway, I remember there wasn't a whole lot of flying to do. Thing pretty much flew itself. Just set the power, dial in the tabs and read the paper for all the work you had to do. Thing was steady as a brick.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 10, 2009)

Too Much fun - had to throw a few of mine in there...


----------



## Geedee (Feb 10, 2009)

edited...slow computer !!!!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey, I recognize that second shot, Joe.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep! Hey did you get my PM about the L-39 guy you mentioned?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot to reply. The name is familiar, but I'm not sure. Thanks for checking about the other guy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 10, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to reply. The name is familiar, but I'm not sure. Thanks for checking about the other guy.


I'll PM you - got some info.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice pics guys, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 10, 2009)

great shots guys.....aircraft I wish I could have flown....Phantom, Lightning, Harrier....will do a Spitfire one day......
work has given me the opportunity to fly in Alpha Jet, Tornado, Mirage 3 2000, Hunter, JP, as well as Helios which are great too (Apache and Chinook are favs)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 10, 2009)

What kind of work do you do rocket?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 10, 2009)

Jealousy is raging in a torrent of flaming wasabi paste through my veins...


----------



## Trebor (Feb 10, 2009)

boy howdy, I tell ya, I ain't never gonna be lucky enough to fly in a warbird. those of you that have, you're lucky as hell.


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 10, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> What kind of work do you do rocket?


flight test engineer old chap....pays the bills....lets me mess around with real aeroplanes!

Two more shots of a flight in the delightful T6 Texan at Cavanaugh....what a lovely bunch of people they are, worth every penny....we have one T6 Harvard at work, used to have two....used for parachute photochase!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 10, 2009)

Rocketeer said:


> flight test engineer old chap....pays the bills....lets me mess around with real aeroplanes!



very cool - do you have your PPL?


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 10, 2009)

Back in 2006, both my girl friend and I got to fly in a PT-17. Was that a blast! And the best part it was FREE rides for veterans!

It was about a twenty minute ride. And the pilot did some very basic maneuvers. All I had to do was make certain my knees stayed clear of the stick!

This was my first ride in an open cockpit biplane!

Bill G.


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 10, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> very cool - do you have your PPL?


unfortunately no....have 1200+hours, just started to get some money together for a ppl when I had a divorce imposed on me!!! Anyhoo, at least I got to keep my aircraft stuff!!
cheers
Tony


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Jealousy is raging in a torrent of flaming wasabi paste through my veins...



That makes at least two of us then...

Great stuff guys.


----------



## Pong (Apr 22, 2009)

Wished there was stuff like that here, but no one has the money or will to get some ol' warbirds back in flying condition. Anyways, some great shots you guys posted.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2009)

I forgot that I have also flown in an L-19 Bird Dog. It is a great photo ship for slower aircraft. I flew in it to photograph the wing walkers. Yes, we were that close. This shot was taken at 28mm!


----------



## Pong (Apr 26, 2009)

Amazing photos on the site Evan, especially the Stearman!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Pong.


----------



## Pong (Apr 28, 2009)

How much do you guys pay just to get a ride in those planes?

(Still jealous)

-Pong


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2009)

Warbird ride programs have varying costs. For me, the cost is usually to the aircraft operators. Because I am the photographer, I usually get paid to do this. Not that it isn't fun, but it is work too. Now that I think about it, I have only had one warbird "ride" in the last 10 years without the camera.

Some organizations, like the CAF, will give rides to volunteers as a way of thanking someone for the hard work. But the people who give the most get priority, which makes sense.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Jealousy is raging in a torrent of flaming wasabi paste through my veins...


Multiply that by 10 and think of me in the same green shade as the Hulk and you're getting close....


----------

